# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kukkuminen Siilitien metroasemalla

## sm3

Asuuko Siilitien metroasemalla käki? Nimittäin jatkuva kukkuu kukkuu kukkuu kukkuu... ... ... kuuluu kyseisellä asemalla. Sitä en tiedä kukkuuko aina mutta usein on ollut. Muutkin asemalla olleet ovat sen kuulleet eli ei ole minun korvissa syy  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Metro uutisoi asiasta viime viikolla: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...metroasemalla/

----------


## sm3

Sille löyty sitten ihan oikea selitys. Ihan hyvä idea.

----------


## play2002wh

Sivua ei löydy, voiko joku kertoa tännekin?

----------


## kuke

Tietoa kukkumisesta ainakin tässä.  :Wink:

----------

